# upright row - push or pull day?



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all,

If i change my routine to push (monday) pull (wednesday) legs (friday) then where do i put my upright row?

Its an exercise i like so i dont want to drop it.

It is a pulling exercise but hits the shoulders. If i was to put it in the pull day would i be risking overtraining of the shoulders?

Thanks in advance y'all


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pull


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

As Jamie said, its a pull


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you pull the weight up so......pull


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I've just started push pull legs and they go in my pull day, hit those traps after doing deads :rockon:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

so if i put them in the pull day i wont overtrain my shoulders? I like to use a shoulder width grip on the uproght row.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> so if i put them in the pull day i wont overtrain my shoulders? I like to use a shoulder width grip on the uproght row.


Ahhh i see, I do mine with a narrow grip to hit traps


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Vince said:


> Pulsh??


ah - your pulshing my leg here arnt ya :beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

pull, as above but to be honest i dropped them due to reading too much about rotator cuff injuries


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

a.notherguy said:


> so if i put them in the pull day i wont overtrain my shoulders? I like to use a shoulder width grip on the uproght row.


I dont think your really understanding what a push/pull split really does. Your NOT training shoulders at all. Your training push and pull, dont think of it as body parts you are training but movements, different angles etc. Your splitting your body front and back, shoulders are at the front and back so yeah they may over lap but its different parts of the shoulder and different movements so its fine.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I dont think your really understanding what a push/pull split really does. Your NOT training shoulders at all. Your training push and pull, dont think of it as body parts you are training but movements, different angles etc.


ahhh.....ive not thought of it like that before.

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I dont think your really understanding what a push/pull split really does. Your NOT training shoulders at all. Your training push and pull, dont think of it as body parts you are training but movements, different angles etc. Your splitting your body front and back, shoulders are at the front and back so yeah they may over lap but its different parts of the shoulder and different movements so its fine.


i was wondering about that myself, i am doing a push/pull routine, i push 2 days a week and pull 2 days a week, and on my pull day i do an anchor row

(I think thats what its called where you load one end of the bar and anchor the other and pull the bar up from between your legs)

anyway on my push day i have squats and I thought rows were for your back but the anchor row seems to work my legs more than my back. So with the squats on the push and the anchor row on the pull it feels like i am working my legs 4 days a week

make sense?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

erics44 said:


> i was wondering about that myself, i am doing a push/pull routine, i push 2 days a week and pull 2 days a week, and on my pull day i do an anchor row
> 
> (I think thats what its called where you load one end of the bar and anchor the other and pull the bar up from between your legs)
> 
> ...


Not really LOL

The anchor row sounds like a t bar row with a barbell.....this shouldn't work your legs they should be locked in to position with your lats doing the pulling.

Squats on a pull day? you should have them on a Leg day.

Push and Pull twice a week? Your not going to have time to recover. I think if your training more than 3 times a week, you should try split body part training, Push/Pull/Legs is an abbreviated routine for people who need more recovery time, so to do it often makes no sense.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Not really LOL
> 
> The anchor row sounds like a t bar row with a barbell.....this shouldn't work your legs they should be locked in to position with your lats doing the pulling.
> 
> ...


naa squats on the push day

I dunno where to take my advice to be honest man, There are so many conflicting views

heres the routine ive been doing for 4ish months on a 5x5 basis

push day - squat, bench, inclined bench, shoulder press, crunches

pull day - deadlift, caber row, bentover row, upright row, curls

on advice - 5x5 seems to be for strength building and 3x8 perhaps for bodybuilding (more excersizes, less sets, more reps). so with bodybuilding being the goal, more research and ive altered to a 3x8

push day - squat, bench, inclined bench, declined bench, shoulder, crunches

pull day - deadlift, anchor row, bentover row, curls, hammer curls, wide grip curls

do you think i could be doing things better?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

this is the routine im thinking of starting..... any thoughts?

push 4 x 8 reps (monday)

flat bench

shoulder press

incline press

skull crusher

pull 4 x 8 reps (wednesday)

pulldown

bar row

upright row

bar curl

legs - 2 sets each all supersetted with a variety of calf raises. (friday)

lunges

squats

deadlifts

stiff leg deadlifts

light dumbell day 2 x 12 reps (saturday)

lateral raise

bent over deltas

dumbell curl

kickbacks

high incline fly

wrist curls


----------



## AR77 (Mar 1, 2008)

I dont see the need for a light DB day?

If you're not going heavy enough to stimulate hypertrophy then i fail to see the point and think you should use the extra day for another rest day!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

a.notherguy said:


> this is the routine im thinking of starting..... any thoughts?
> 
> push 4 x 8 reps (monday)
> 
> ...


Good routine but drop the arm day on sat, also the calf raises super sets. If you are putting enough in to the leg work you wont be able to super set with calfs!

Maybe do some calf work on the sat and some abs if you really like - I dont think any of that is really needed, but guess you just want to train - which I can understand! lol

Good routine tho, make sure you are using full ROM with these and lower the weights if your not, strict form until you grow big and strong, then maybe train JW007 style haha.

Good luck


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

erics44 said:


> naa squats on the push day
> 
> I dunno where to take my advice to be honest man, There are so many conflicting views
> 
> ...


Hmm not really too sure TBH I dont like that routine at all, going heavy on the same exercises twice a week is no where near enough recovery time.

There is Far Far Far too much bicep work in there, your Biceps are one of the smallest body groups there is.

Far too much bench, if you go heavy on flat there is no way you should do incline and decline as well, a press is a press IMO just do one and rotate it each week if you wanna hit other angles.

Look at my reply to the original poster, that is a decent routine. Also look at a stick called How to Grow by a mod here called Big. Awesome read, there is also another one on dual factor training which is awesome.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks again magictorch.

think i will take your advice and change the saturday to forearms, calves and abs.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Hmm not really too sure TBH I dont like that routine at all, going heavy on the same exercises twice a week is no where near enough recovery time.
> 
> There is Far Far Far too much bicep work in there, your Biceps are one of the smallest body groups there is.
> 
> ...


ive read the stickies and i dont doubt they are acurate but i have also read a lot of other material that have conflicting views, or at least different views and different advice

perhaps my change in routine was a bit hastey, i may well stick with my current routine

push day - squat, bench, inclined bench, shoulder press, crunches

pull day - deadlift, caber row, bentover row, upright row, curls

and change to the 3x8

i have made a decision to take one approach and to drastically change it 5 months down the line is a bit hastey

being in my position, not really knowing either way, what would you do?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Look at my reply to the original poster, that is a decent routine. Also look at a stick called How to Grow by a mod here called Big. Awesome read, there is also another one on dual factor training which is awesome.


This is what I would do LOL


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> This is what I would do LOL


thanks for the advice man

no disrespect but im gonna post my routine and try and get some other input, you obviously know what you are talking about much better than i do by the way you look but its hard for me to make a decision after having so many different views and bits of advice

reps cheers


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with upright rows. I think it's a crap exercise and an injury waiting to happen.

Use heavy deads and shrugs for traps. Plenty of other exercises for front delts.


----------

